# Yellow leafs!!



## steventbow (Jun 15, 2009)

My leafs on my 12 day old plant are turning yellow what should i do? I fed it marical grow but they are still yellow and it seems to be getting worse. Would lack of humidty cuase them to turn yellow? I need help ASAP!!!


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 15, 2009)

how much did you feed???? the leafs that where turning yellow before you feed want come back or turn green again, they will wither and fall from your plant. if you plant was lacking nitrogen than you most likely solved the problem


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello Steventbow 

MJ needs no feed at all for 4 weeks.

Is your plant in a pot?

If so, what type of soil is it?

eace:


----------



## steventbow (Jun 15, 2009)

Yes its in a 2.5 litter pot with maricle grow potting soil.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 15, 2009)

is it the time release stuff????


----------



## steventbow (Jun 15, 2009)

The soil or the food i gave it?


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 15, 2009)

soil....


----------



## steventbow (Jun 15, 2009)

On the back it says slow release.....Is that bad?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 15, 2009)

Yes, your feeding every time you water it plus giving it food on top, you are over feeding it, this is causing your yellowing, can you get any different soil with no slow time release feed in it and change the soil?

eace:


----------



## steventbow (Jun 15, 2009)

So i should just change the soil and give it no food for 4 weeks? Woent putting new soil in stunt its growth for a couple days?


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 15, 2009)

it is now.....  with kinda soil you shouldnt have to feed until at least they show sex,  my experience with that type of soil is limited, but i believe what is going on with your plant is lock-out..... probally from over-watering in that type of soil..... and now the problem has been componded with the nutes you feed.. now is the time to flush you soil, dont know the conversion from liters to gallons but flush with at least 3 gallons of water. you need to get the salt build-up away from your plants roots....


----------



## steventbow (Jun 15, 2009)

How do you flush it?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 15, 2009)

And stop posting questions all over the forum, keep them all in 1 place, your going to get lost knowing who said what when and where  

Its much easier for you to simply ask everything in a single thread so you dont have to keep searching to see if you have any answers :aok:

A flush is 3 times your pot size, so if you have a 5 liter pot, you need to pour 15 lts of water through the soil to wash the toxins off, this isnt going to help you because you have time release in the soil.

I strongly advise changing the soil.

eace:


----------



## steventbow (Jun 15, 2009)

Hahah alright  Do you know how to flush it? Should i flush it or just change the soil?


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 15, 2009)

change the soil then flush.......


----------



## steventbow (Jun 15, 2009)

Ok i found some soil called earth grow premature mix. Would that be ok?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 15, 2009)

I literally buy my soil at home hardware. i dont know
why but its real close to my house, it has bags of
JUST soil with a small small amount of perlite in it.
I add more perlite too it and thats it.
all you need is a soil that isnt too heavy

and do not feed your plant at that age
and even if it was the right time to feed it,
please dont give her miracle grow. Check hydro
stores in your area or order something online
you need the right things to grow weed or your
results will be awful  good luck


----------



## leafminer (Jun 15, 2009)

"maricle grow"! I speak Spanish and that sounds like "gay soil":rofl:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 15, 2009)

thedonofchronic said:
			
		

> please dont give her miracle grow


 
have you seen what the THE BROTHERS GRUNT have grown in it 

although they are the exception to the rule :48:


----------



## oldsman (Jun 15, 2009)

I too have my plants in MGrow,they have been from seed.It is the time release type.I have put 2 plants from pots to ground and they are making it slowly.My third plant is still in MGrow and is the better looking plant.I'm not pushing MGrow because after reading,asking,and most importantly listening to these more experienced growers I will not use it again.Don't think I'll afford FFARMS but I can afford better than MGrow.You do have to be real careful about watering.Maybe also check the water you are using on the plants.It doesn't really take alot to grow them but it does take a lot to grow them to their fullest.But I do think you came to the right forum,these guys/girls know what you or I might not.Good pics are a big plus also.


----------



## steventbow (Jun 15, 2009)

Ok this is what i did if it dies then im sorry about my luck. I got some maricle grow garden soil (the kind you put in the ground) and i dug a hole,put the soil in the hole and planted my plant. I live in the Mojave Desert so im not sure how this is gonna work out. Any ideas?


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 17, 2009)

there is nothing wrong with m. grow soil or potting mix with time release nutes...... it is just not good to use if you are not experinced in what to look for in your plant.....


----------



## steventbow (Jun 17, 2009)

Now i dont know who to believe.


----------

